# WiFi Tether On Razr?



## tarheelmike

Thinking about getting the new Razr MAXX for my wife but wanted to know of anyone has been able to get WiFi Tether working on a rooted Razr. I am running it on my Bionic and she definetly needs a working version on whatever I upgrade her to.


----------



## Lenardo

EDIT: sorry wrong RAZR. I am not really to sure if this would work on the Razr MAXX. My guess it should work because the Razr maxx has a better battery life. The phones are pretty much the same.

Hey, Well I just got my Razr and I google it and I found this guy on youtube.
I am not really sure if this works but the video got a lot of thumbs up, so I am guessing it does.


----------



## tekahuna

tarheelmike said:


> Thinking about getting the new Razr MAXX for my wife but wanted to know of anyone has been able to get WiFi Tether working on a rooted Razr. I am running it on my Bionic and she definetly needs a working version on whatever I upgrade her to.


If you mean Android Wifi Tether, then yes... MAXX should work with the RAZR profile... go get that 3.1-beta11... great improvements were made towards tether resilience. you must be rooted http://android-wifi-tether.googlecode.com


----------



## velopirate

tekahuna said:


> If you mean Android Wifi Tether, then yes... MAXX should work with the RAZR profile... go get that 3.1-beta11... great improvements were made towards tether resilience. you must be rooted http://android-wifi-....googlecode.com


Yes. It works both on the Razr and the Razr Maxx with no issues at all.


----------



## fastfoodfred

If you download Eclipse Rom, it has it already done. All you have to do is turn it on.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## htisystems

I used Sqlite and went into settings and turned provisioning check off and use the factory hotspot app, much more stable than wifi tether...It is the same hack that is done on the Bionic, fast, easy and works


----------



## Money Mike

I've been using wifi tether with no issues.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottysize

I run Foxfi. It works fine and you don't have to be rooted.


----------

